
Silent email filtering makes iCloud an unreliable option (2013) - cpncrunch
https://www.macworld.com/article/2029570/silent-email-filtering-makes-icloud-an-unreliable-option.html
======
cpncrunch
Still having the same problem today...icloud randomly filters emails from our
mail server for no apparent reason, and they simply disappear (nothing in junk
folder).

